

Why Borders Will Go Out Of Business - mikecane
http://ipadtest.wordpress.com/2010/05/23/why-borders-will-go-out-of-business/

======
avk
I agree that it was a bad move but I think your conclusion is too harsh. Many
companies screw up majorly from time to time. Will Facebook go out of business
just because it thinks user's privacy isn't worth much? I don't think so.

